# E-cigs - Exploding The Myths, A Rebuttal To Dr. Riddington



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/1/14)

Grait !! Thank you !!

Copy'd and e-mail'd it to my parents, thy still go on about the nicotine in the e-cig. So this will help them
to get of my case!!


----------

